#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Αιτήσεις για ελεγκτές δόμησης από 01.03.2012

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...%8C-01.03.2012

----------


## milkar

Ειναι 1 Μαρτιου και δεν υπαρχει στο www.ypeka.gr η εφαρμογη για το μητρωο ελεγκτων δομησης. Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα το ενεργοποιησουν?

----------


## Xάρης

Εδώ... ξέχασαν τις φορολογικές δηλώσεις (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*), με τους ελεγκτές δόμησης θα ασχοληθούν.
Το κράτος δεν είναι υπό διάλυση, έχει διαλυθεί ήδη!

----------


## frothan

:Γέλιο: Είμαστε πολλοί αλλά είμαστε σκόρπιοι

----------


## milkar

ΠΑΤΑΩ ΤΟ LINK ΓΙΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΗ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΝ. ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ?. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

Πατάω το link για αίτηση ελεγκτή δόμησης και με πάει στο σύστημα αυθαιρέτων. 
Πώς θα γίνει η αίτηση; Καμιά βοήθεια

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Τι λέμε παραπάνω. Ότι σύστημα ακόμα γιοκ!

Ποιο σύνδεσμο (link) πατάς;

----------


## milkar

Ο.Κ. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι το link δουλεύει μόνο με τον Internet Explorer. Δεν δουλεύει με το Chrome.

----------


## josif1976

Ωραία τώρα που μάθαμε με ποιον ανοίγει είμαστε έτοιμοι για τις αιτήσεις.........Αν γίνεται ανάθεση με ηλεκτρονική κλήρωση (με τόσες λίγες κατασκευές) ποιο εύκολα σου κάθετε το ΤΖΟΚΕΡ........και αν σου κάτσει!!!

----------


## frothan

ΕΔΩ
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tab...language=el-GR

----------


## gregapo

Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνουμε delete σε ένα αρχείο που έχουμε ανεβάσει για το μητρώο ελεγκτών δόμησης ;
Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες διορθώσεις στα δικαιολογητίκα εμπειρειας αλλά δεν σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να σβήσεις ένα αρχείο και στη θέση του να ανεβάσεις ένα άλλο...!!!!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Φοβάμαι πως όχι.

----------


## maximos75

Το θέμα είναι εάν αξίζει να κάνεις αίτηση. Τα λεφτά ειδικά για ελεγκτές Α' τάξης είναι το λιγότερο απογοητευτικά , οι ευθύνες δε αμφιβάλλω εάν είναι το ίδιο αμελητέες. Πάλι εισπρακτικό μέτρο κρύβεται από πίσω.Επίσης η θεματολογία των εξετάσεων είναι αρκετά ευρεία για να προετοιμαστεί ένας σχετικά άπειρος συνάδελφος.Εγώ ακόμα δεν το έχω αποφασίσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Προς το παρόν τζάμπα είναι. Την κάνεις και βλέπεις μετά πώς θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το να κάνεις την αίτηση δεν σημαίνει ότι πέρασες και τις εξετάσεις και έγινες ελεγκτής δόμησης.
Αλλά και να τις περάσεις και να εγγραφείς στο σχετικό μητρώο, δεν σημαίνει ότι την επόμενη κληρώθηκες για να κάνεις έλεγχο.
Έλεγχο σε τι; Αφού άδειες δεν βγαίνουν. Ή καλύτερα αυτές που βγαίνουν είναι όλο κάτι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις και τέτοια.

Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση όμως που θα σε ειδοποιήσουν να κάνεις έλεγχο, μπορείς να αρνηθείς μέχρι 5 φορές χωρίς επίπτωση.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κρίνεις πώς έχουν τα πράγματα τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή και αν αξίζει τον κόπο η όποια αποζημίωση.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 10:48 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 09:03 ----------

Αναρτήθηκε και το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης για την υποβολή αίτησης.
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## maximos75

Έχει δωθεί προθεσμία για την υποβολή των αιτήσεων ?

----------


## Xάρης

Το  μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι αυτό:
"εξετάσεις, οι οποίες προγραμματίζεται να ξεκινήσουν στις 12 Μαρτίου 2012"
βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## maximos75

Εάν κάποιος συνάδελφος συμμετείχε στη διαδικασία των εξετάσεων που θεωρητικά ξεκίνησαν από σήμερα ας μας ενημερώσει για την εμπειρία του και το είδος της εξέτασης.

----------


## maximos75

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι. Επαναφέροντας τη προηγούμενο ερώτημα μου, υπάρχει κάποιος συνάδελφος που να έδωσε τις εξετάσεις και να θέλει να μοιραστεί την εμπειρία του σχετικά με τη διαδικασία ?

----------


## pmatz

Έδωσα εξετάσεις στις 28-03 στο ΤΕΕ ΚΜ και απέτυχα για μια ερώτηση (33/50 με όριο τις 34/50). Ο χρόνος που δίνεται είναι υπεραρκετός και οι ερωτήσεις είναι σε γενικές γραμμές βατές, αλλά σε αυτές τις βατές πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός για να έχεις 100% επιτυχία διότι 4-5 ερωτήσεις (δηλαδή το 8-10%) είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ άσχετες με το αντικείμενο (π.χ. για κάτι συστήματα γείωσης ΤC, IT, TT που δεν τα έχω συναντήσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου ούτε ως φοιτητής (πολιτικός μηχανικός)). Σε αυτές πρέπει να προσθέσεις και άλλες 3-4 ΑΣΑΦΕΙΣ (δηλαδή η απάντηση ναι ή όχι είναι ουσιαστικά και ναι και όχι) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι εάν πας μόνο με την εμπειρία σου και την ανάγνωση των νέων δεδομένων (π.χ. Ν.4030/11) μάλλον θα φύγεις ως ανεπιτυχόντας...

----------


## janna

Εχει αλλος δωσει εξετασεις να μας πει την εμπερια του? τι περιπου ζητησαν?

----------

